# Setting up a Planted Discus Tank



## DavidS (Nov 16, 2009)

I went to my first meeting this past Saturday and had a great time. Met lots of nice folks and saw some very pretty Dart Frogs. When I asked Niko where to get good quality plants, he suggested I ask the members, so that's what I'm doing. 

I have my CO2 equipment and am purchasing a good T-5 Light set up.

I don't want to spend a fortune at the various fish stores to set this up.

I'm looking for something to cover the bottom such as Baby Tears, some mid height plants, and some tall plants for the back and sides.

Any of you folks have some plants for sale/trade/give? 

Thanks.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Best to ask once you have all your equipment in place, ready to go. You can run your tank without or with minimal lighting to cycle it, but once you add your full lighting, you want to pack the tank with plants. 

If you're new to planted tanks, my recommendation would be not to try to aquascape seriously at first. Put your rock and wood in where you like, but plant-wise, just pack more plants in than you think is reasonable. When using high-light, CO2, high-fertilization, underplanting is one of the biggest problems in my experience. You can always take plants out later, but if you don't have plants to consume the nutrients, algae will take up the slack and some algae is difficult to get rid of later. 

We can set you up with some fast growing plants for that stage. I didn't bring plants to the meeting, so if you want to come by next weekend, I'll probably have plenty to give away. I don't think I have babytears anymore, but have almost anything else you could want. I would avoid the difficult plants until things are stabilized though. 

Michael


----------

